# Driving in Spain



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

I have just read that ‘The use of screen-based navigation systems is prohibited in Spain and have assumed that they mean SatNavs as we know them.

As we have just bought a TomTom with European mapping ready for our trip to Spain in January I am now quite concerned.

Is what I have read correct or is it a case of Chinese whispers/ totally wrong.

If it is correct how do others get round this problem when driving in Spain.

Advice form more experienced European drivers would be appreciated.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Just three posts below your own in this very forum, there is one titled 'Sat Navs' :roll:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-115629-fines-for-using-satnav.html :wink:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't expect you will have any trouble using the Sat nav as long as you don't touch it while the engine is running. You can listen and see the directions. 
Regarding driving in Spain, as an ex International trucker who for many a year did back to back trips to Spain & Portugal. I know where I would prefer to drive and it would not be here in the UK. 
Don't worry it's a lot easier than here!


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Cant believe that as there as as many in Spanish cars as there are here.Maybe even more


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

We are in Spain at the moment and spend most part of the year hear . 
We are Not on the Costa's where most of the normal problems are.

We have never had a problem with the Spanish police and we get stopped every month or so for the normal spot checks. We feel a lot safer hear in Spain the when we are in the UK.

Not heard about this problem if there is one ! regarding the Sat Nav's sound like some people have it in for the Spanish Police or just stirring again !!
I have found if you stick to the laws of the country you are in the Police are very helpful, even with those who use A frames !!
Mike


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I spend quite a bit of time in Spain too and it seems to me that there is a revenue gathering drive in progress so I am being very careful. Among the favourites seems to be collecting fines from drivers to be failing to stop at Stop signs. Don't roll on through, stop completely, Alan.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I spend quite a bit of time in Spain too and it seems to me that there is a revenue gathering drive in progress so I am being very careful. Among the favourites seems to be collecting fines from drivers to be failing to stop at Stop signs. Don't roll on through, stop completely, Alan.


HI Erneboy.
Failing to stop at STOP signs has always been one of their favourite fines to pick on along with not going to the Cambio Centedo and turning left across a solid line.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I wasn't sure those coming for a first visit would be aware so I thought it worth mentioning, Alan.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Grath said:


> ...........along with not going to the Cambio Centedo......


What's this and why should they want us to go there? Not being flippant, serious question. 

Dick


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > ...........along with not going to the Cambio Centedo......
> ...


Hi Glandwr
The Cambio Centido is the Spanish type of roundabout for turning left.
When wanting to turn left where there is a solid white line, you are supposed to go to the Cambio Centido and then turn right which will then come around to 90 degree to the road that you were on. You can then cross the road that you were on however, you may have to go straight over and filter on again.
Or sometimes it can be a roundabout which you have to filter right to enable a left turn.
I am sure that you must have seen them and used them as there are thousands. You have just probably used them on autopilot without thinking about it. When you drive over there it just becomes second nature.
I most probably have not described it very well, but I am sure you will get the drift.
There is an explanation at the bottom of paragraph 2 in the link

http://ezinearticles.com/?Driving-In-Spain&id=874603


----------

